# Elite Dangerous - Wird es ein Katastrophen release?



## CaptProton (12. Dezember 2014)

Seit der Gamma läuft alles schief was schief laufen kann bei Elite Dangerous. Der Hauptgrund sind die Server, mit denen man immer Connected sein muss. (Der Offline Modus mit dem auf Kickstartet geworben wurde, haben sie erst vor 3 Wochen gechancelt...uns so ganz nebenbei ganz unten im "Newsletter" angekündigt).

Seit der Gamma konnte ich zum Beispiel nicht mehr bzw nicht mehr vernünftig spielen.

Beispiel:
Dienstag kann ich keine Missionen abgeben/Annehmen/Waren kaufen da das  Spiel nicht mit den Server Kommunizieren kann. Alles andere funktioniert  aber
Mittwoch erst gar nicht zum Server connecten, da mein Client angeblich zu neu ist
Donnerstag stürzt das Spiel immer ab beim Laden
Freitag, also heute "Connected" das Spiel nicht . Links unten steht  "Server: 54.73.13.194:19364 [unconnected]" und der "Start Knopf" ist  ausgegraut..... (andere Spieler berichten das sie zwar connecten können aber im Spiel keine Aktionen mit den Raumstationen ausführen oder das Sonnensystem verlassen können)

Das es kein Wipe mehr gibt ist ja mittlerweile vollkommen egal, da  sowieso keiner richtig Spielen kann. Den Release sollten sie vielleicht  auch verschieben und ihre Server Updaten... Am 16.12.2014 soll der Release sein


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja, bin auch nicht(mehr) happy, in welchen Bahnen das verläuft.

Bin ja beinahe froh, dass in der Releasewoche nicht spielen kann (beruflich bedingt), da ich mich wohl sehr nerven würde.
In zwei Wochen sollte das Game dann hoffentlich laufen, wenn ich nen neuen Joystick habe.

//
Ach ja.
Dass ich nicht mein bezahltes Raumschiff habe, ist sowieso nebensächlich.


----------



## CaptProton (12. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch nicht(mehr) happy, in welchen Bahnen das verläuft.
> 
> Bin ja beinahe froh, dass in der Releasewoche nicht spielen kann (beruflich bedingt), da ich mich wohl sehr nerven würde.
> In zwei Wochen sollte das Game dann hoffentlich laufen, wenn ich nen neuen Joystick habe.
> ...



Da du ja sowie so nicht fliegen kannst, brauchst du ja auch nicht dein Raumschiff... Problem gelöst  

Mittlerweile kann ich wieder connecten aber das Spiel stürzt wieder beim "drehenden Raumschiff" ab.  Ich installiere es gerade neu. Musste auch erst mal suchen wo das Spiel installiert ist, es ist nähmlich nicht da wo der "Launcher" ist sondern versteckt in "C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Frontier Development" und es wird auch nicht mit der Deinstallations Option deinstalliert, sondern nur der Launcher. Warum habe ich bitte eine eigene HDD wo nur meine Games installiert sind wenn es den Entwicklern total egal ist und sie das Spiel sogar "versteckt" irgendwo installieren.
Hatte mittlerweile auch 3 x den Frontier Development Ordner mit jeweils 7GB auf der HDD...und ich wunder mich wo mein HDD Platz abgeblieben ist.


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Da du ja sowie so nicht fliegen kannst, brauchst du ja auch nicht dein Raumschiff... Problem gelöst
> 
> Mittlerweile kann ich wieder connecten aber das Spiel stürzt wieder beim "drehenden Raumschiff" ab.  Ich installiere es gerade neu. Musste auch erst mal suchen wo das Spiel installiert ist, es ist nähmlich nicht da wo der "Launcher" ist sondern versteckt in "C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Frontier Development" und es wird auch nicht mit der Deinstallations Option deinstalliert, sondern nur der Launcher. Warum habe ich bitte eine eigene HDD wo nur meine Games installiert sind wenn es den Entwicklern total egal ist und sie das Spiel sogar "versteckt" irgendwo installieren.
> Hatte mittlerweile auch 3 x den Frontier Development Ordner mit jeweils 7GB auf der HDD...und ich wunder mich wo mein HDD Platz abgeblieben ist.




Ich könnte ja jetzt fliegen, da es ja keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich jetzt anfange "richtig" zu spielen oder erst am 16.


Aber sowohl gestern, als auch eben, wieder ne Meldung bekommen, dass die Server in ein paar Minuten runterfahren.
Warum wollte ich einen Offlinemodus... *grübel*


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2014)

Heut tatsächlich mal wieder ne Weile gespielt und das ganze Kopfgeld, das auf mich ausgesetzt wurde bezahlt.
Lief alles sauber. Nur mein Joystick treibt mich in die Verzweiflung. 
:p


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2014)

Mit Gamma 2.00, 2.01 und 2.02 hatte ich auch meine Probleme (2.01 konnte ich nicht einmal starten). Aber inzwischen (derzeit ist 2.03 aktuell, glaube ich) geht es wieder. Das Einzige, was mir derzeit auffällt, ist die geringe Anzahl an Aufträgen, die auf den Stationen angeboten werden. Und wenn ich dann mal was finde, bekomme ich 1000 bis 3000 Credits, wo ich vorher meist 4000 bis 15000 bekommen habe (8 Tonnen Ladekapazität sind jetzt auch nicht gerade viel). Vielleicht habe ich da aber auch einfach nur Pech, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt wieder froh, dass ich meine Viper verkauft habe, von den Gewinnen könnte ich nämlich gerade mal den Treibstoff bezahlen. Ist evtl. ein Fehler, dass man mit der Gamma-Version nochmal neuen Content ins Spiel gebracht hat. Eigentlich sollte sich diese Phase jetzt ausschließlich auf's Bugfixing konzentrieren, damit das Spiel zum Release problemlos läuft.

Ich werde jetzt aber nochmal ne Runde fliegen, evtl. bekomme ich ja wieder vernünftige Aufträge. Ich hab nämlich keine Lust, meine Schiff auf's Spiel zu setzen, da ich im Moment etwas knapp bei Kasse bin, nachdem ich Schildgenerator, Reaktor und Frameshift-Antrieb ordentlich aufgerüstet habe (die Teile sind alle mit der Gamma 2.0 Version neu dazugekommen, glaube ich).


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab eben erst gemerkt, dass man im Store das Urelite gratis runterladen kann (inkl Emulator)


https://store.elitedangerous.com/elite-dangerous-cat/elite1984.html


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab eben erst gemerkt, dass man im Store das Urelite gratis runterladen kann (inkl Emulator)
> 
> 
> https://store.elitedangerous.com/elite-dangerous-cat/elite1984.html



Nette Sache (auch wenn es ja inzwischen einige Open Source-Klone gibt, soweit ich weiß). Wäre nett als Spiel im Spiel, ähnlich wie damals Maniac Mansion in Day of the Tentacle.


----------

